# Last word/First word/five words only pt 2



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Two things make a pair.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Pair up and go together.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Together is just a dream.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Dream the impossible dream daily.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Daily coffee leads to energy.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Energy is too often lacking.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Lacking manners is rather sad.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Sad clowns are frequently unemployed.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Unemployed clowns idly contemplate homicide.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Homicide happens when fear rules.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Rules are made to be questioned.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Questioned, and released from custody.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Custody battles are very unfortunate.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Unfortunate events change our lives.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Lives change for a reason.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Reason separates humans from beasts. 
Well, it's suppose to.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Beasts of burden pull wagons.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Wagons headed west over prairies.


Wagons headed west years ago.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Ago alas, long days past.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

:goodjob: Vicker


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Thank ya, ma'm


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Past my bedtime already folks


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Folks are friendly in town.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Town clothes make me itch.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Itch and scratch go together.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

together we make a pair


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Pair off and everybody dance!


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Dance like no one's watching.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Watching the trail I trod.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Trod in some dung again!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Again and again, I strive.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Strive, but you may fail.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Fail once, try again: success.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Success happens with hard work.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Work gives our life meaning.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

meaning to clean, maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Tomorrow I will road trip!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Trip, fall, get back up.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

up, up, and awaaaayy, weeee.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Weee, all the way home.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Home is where family is.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Is the lemon pie done?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Done that, got the T-shirt.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

T-shirt contests look like fun.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Fun focused life equals ruin.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Ruin focused life equals sadness.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Sadness in others is sad.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Sad people lead miserable lives.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Lives should not be sacrificed.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Sacrificed, a martyrs desired end.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

End this bickering right now!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Now is a little early.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Early bird gets the worm!


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

worm poop grows amazing veggies.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Veggies, though mute, are deep.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

deep thinkers expand their horizons.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Horizons just won't sit still.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Still hoping, waiting is awful.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Awful behaviour for an adult!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Adult movies aren't that good.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Good boy, now fetch it.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

It ain't what you think.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Think before you open mouth!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Mouth off in haste, regrets.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Regrets are hard to bear.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Bear tracks found this morning.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Morning light is very peaceful.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Peaceful is what death brings!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Brings in a big pay.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Pay the piper or lose.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Lose some and win some.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Some win and some lose.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Lose face but not heart..


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Heart trumps winning every time.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Time, no longer on our side?


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Side of fries with gravy.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Gravy is warm and luscious.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Luscious and creamy mashed potatoes.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Potatoes grow under the ground.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Ground cumin is best fresh.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Fresh as the new day.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Day trips, my favorite recreation.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Recreation is on our budget.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Budget vacations are good fun.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Fun is coming, its Friday!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Friday is my busiest day.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Day after, you can relax.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Relax in bath with book.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Book Three nights in Rio.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Rio has very beautiful women.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Women are not my favorite.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Favorite people are always popular.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Popular states have high taxes.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Taxes and death are unavoidable.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Unavoidable conclusion given the facts.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Facts often distort the truth.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Truth can hurt some people.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

People are free to speak.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Speak slowly. Words can kill.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Kill the lights right now!


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Now is the right time


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Time to clean the attic!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Attic empty! Time to move.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Move to the right, please.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Please don't eat the daisies.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Daisies are my favourite flower.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Flower bed, not floured bed!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Bed is my comfort haven.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Haven detests flour in bed.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Bed beckons after baling hay.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Hay makes me sneeze violently.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

violently, he waved his sword!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Sword and knife both cut.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Cut flowers for the missus.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Missus Robinson seduced the graduate.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Graduate he did, with honors.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

honors bestowed upon adept performance.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Performance awards are honorable goals.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Goals keep us moving forward.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Forward looking folk miss todays.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

oops...

Today's special is German sausage


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Gear grinding, sequence skipping driver.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Oops  
Sausage dogs leave greasy tracks


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Tracks and skidmarks leave stains.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Stains are easy, not skidmarks.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Skidmarks where rubber meets road.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Road rash can wreck leathers


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Leathers identify urban snowmobile drivers.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Drivers, watch out for motorcycles!


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Motorcycles, fun but death traps.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Traps will catch a Chupacabra.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Chupacabra viciously attacks paraplegic mailman.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Mailman, or is it Mailperson?


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Mailperson is so very unisex


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Unisex clothes are rather bland.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Bland food if you're sick.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Sick or just work shy?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Shy and quiet is safe.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Safe as in Mom's arms.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Arms And The Man - funny!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Funny is an individual opinion.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Opinion is like small donkey.
(everyone has one)


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Donkey tails are movable, apparently.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Apparently folks like this game.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Game can taste quite gamey.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Gamey hens make good soup.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Soup and sandwich for lunch.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Lunch is my first meal!


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

meal right now is coffee


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Coffee sounds good this morning.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

morning coffee, breakfast in bed


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Bed or coffee, tough choice.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Choice is very seldom easy.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Easy means half hearted effort.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Effort can get you there.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

There I sit, all brokenhearted.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

brokenhearted 'cause heart's too full


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Full disclosure leads to truth.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth will set you free.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Free stuff is so fun.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Fun times had by all.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

All good boys do fine.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Fine lines are drawn everyday.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Everyday ordinary UFOs are landing!


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Landing on the planet Mars


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Mars has no life, really.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Really, are you kidding me?


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Me, a teenager's favorite subject.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Subject of the day, Uranus.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Uranus is very attractively tilted.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Tilted wombs can cause problems.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Problems with the playground equipment.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Equipment problems included teeter totters.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

totters and swaggers appear drunk


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Drunk people are sad inside.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Inside jokes are two funny


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Funny jokes make me giggle.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Giggle on, sweet giggly lady.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Lady bugs have black spots.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Spots on the carpet smell.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Smell the new morning air.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

air is sweet near herbs


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Herbs are better than flowers!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Flowers are herbs, and pretty.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Pretty nice day out today.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Today, hot, humid and hot.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Hot button issues create conflict.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Conflict resolution always involves sacrifice.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Sacrifice cats for the buffet


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Buffet heads wear parrot feathers.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Feathers make great soft pillows.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Pillows of down, piled high.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

High above all, He Lives!


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Lives change in an second.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Second helpings make you plump!


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Plump junk in the trunk


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Trunk lines carry beucoup voices.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

voices in my head vary.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Vary your routine, stay alert.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Alert and on guard always.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Always keep an open mind


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Mind your manners Suzy Que.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Que. is short for Quebec.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Quebec is a part of Canada.

Oops.

Quebec, a part of Canada.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Canada, The great white north.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

North doesn't have good grits.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Grits, you can kiss them


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Them grits is too fine.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Fine and Dandy --- let's party!


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Party out back, mullet style.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Style can be overly expensive.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Expensive may not mean quality.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Quality is better then quantity


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Quantity counts when selling grain.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Grain has doubled in price.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Price determines what I buy.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Buy now pay more later.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Later is better for us.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Us Americans usually speak English.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

English folks are quite reserved.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Reserved parking is a blessing!


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Blessing all with cheery smiles.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Smiles brighten up a day.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Day four of oppressive heat.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Heat is better than snow.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Snow, freshly fallen, is peaceful.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Peaceful is what I want.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Want is different from need.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Need to find what works.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Works are evidence of faith.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Faith and hope can sustain.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Sustain an injury very easily.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Easily avoid injury with bearsuit2000!


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Bearsuit2000, what is that about?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

About time for a change.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> About time for a change.


Change? Still waiting on it. ()


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

It WILL happen very soon.


----------



## triple divide (Jan 7, 2010)

Soon can't happen soon enough.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Enough small leaks sank us.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Us south paws can draw.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Draw your gun fast hombre.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hombre, just watch me now.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Now, now, let's not fight.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Fight off any bad vibes.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Vibes can be a warning.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Warning comes in many ways.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Ways of the world, humph!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Humph, that blows that idea.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Idea processing creates brain heat.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Heat is needed for cooking.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Cooking for you brings happiness.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Happiness starts on the inside.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Inside every adult is a child.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Child soldiers are war victims.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Victims of war are fleeing.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Fleeing, her heart beat crazily.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Crazily we behaved that summer.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Summer heat waves are devastating.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Devastating, yet my heart mends.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Mends quickly but not completely.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Completely devoted to God, works!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Works alone not heaven's path.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Path of least resistance works.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Works for me, said he.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

He smile as he spoke?


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Spoke to my friend today.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Today is totally Gods' Gift!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Gift certificates are very convenient.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Convenient stores sell garbage food.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Food supplies are under threat.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Threat is a strong word.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Word equals nothing. Deed however......


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

However you live, still die.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Die another day I say.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Say what you mean directly.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Directly, I'll do the chores.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Chores are done, let's wrestle!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Wrestle me up some vittles.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Vittles come after some wrestling.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Wrestling with what to do.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Do unto others, then run.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Run every day for excercise.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Exercise your mind, stay young.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Young and agile, I'm not!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Not a very likely story.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Story tellers extraordinaire, we were.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Were you sleeping or awake?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Awake, but barely, I'm bushed.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Bushed is a good feeling!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Feeling rather happy right now.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Now is not the time.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Time to smell the roses.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Roses are red, violets, blue.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Blue skies and white sand.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Sand fleas and hungry mosquitos.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Mosquitoes are related to Vampires.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Vampires are related to Zombies?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Zombies are not stimulating company.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Company can be a pain!


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Pain reminds us to stop.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Stop torturing your little brother.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Brother and sister shouldn't rival.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Rival gangs killing each other.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Other side has greener grass.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Grass hay cures much faster.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Faster and faster we age.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Age is in your mind.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Mind you don't drop that.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

That cat is so cute.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Cute smile you have there.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

There goes my last dollar.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Dollar stores are all over.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Over the edge, hang on.


----------



## squeakyzig (Dec 21, 2006)

On a Merry-go-round


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Round hole, square peg, sheesh!


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Sheesh, I'm always in trouble.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Trouble is I really care.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Care and love are wonderful.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Wonderful things happen to us.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Us, against the world forever.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Forever is a long time.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Time, like sand through hourglass.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Hourglass figures were once fashionable.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Fashionable clothes define the wearer.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Wearer beware, or maybe buyer?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Buyer, buyer, pants on fire.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Fire starters are great ideas.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Ideas, the kindling of action.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Action speaks louder than words.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Words carry far over water.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Water, water everywhere, let's drink.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Drink fluids, you'll feel better.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Better days are coming soon!


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Soon cool weather will come.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Come live the good life.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Life happens when you blink.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Blink, blink, blink, sun's bright.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Bright eyed and bushy tailed.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Tailed bobcats look really funny.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Funny things happen around here.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Here, there, and most everywhere.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Everywhere is a big place.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Place your faith in God.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

God cares deeply for me!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Me, myself, I, happy together.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

"Together again" is a song.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Song writers have real talent.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Talent can sometimes be inherited.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Inherited money can be amazing.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Amazing show, the night sky.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Sky blue, my favorite color.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Color the pumpkins bright orange.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Orange juice, good with breakfast.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Breakfast today: cucumber kale smoothies.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Smoothies are better with bacon.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Bacon and eggs for breakfast.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Breakfast should be eaten awefully 
Ok, that's a real word to me.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Awefully, is that a word?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Word association is always interesting.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Interesting life can be curse.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Curse words are not allowed.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Allowed words include fluffy bunny.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Bunny Hop, a fifties classic.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Classic is what I've become.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Become what you always wanted.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Wanted posters are pinned up.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Up scale neighborhoods have McMansions.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

McMansions is a cute description.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Description of attacker at six.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Six, a Battlestar Galactica character.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Character dictates our life path.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Path of life is forked.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Forked? I'd rather be spooned.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Spooned fresh raspberries in yogurt.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Yogurt is just fermented milk.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Milk the cow country girl.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Girl talk is usually fun.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Fun times in town tonight.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Tonight we dine like Kings.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Kings wore purple velvet cloaks.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Cloaks are stylish and practical.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Practical clothing works for homesteading.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Homesteading for real; my dream!


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Dream tonight when you sleep.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Sleep refreshes body and soul.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Soul music makes me sad.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Sad emotion beats anger always.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Always think before you leap.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Leap over life's road blocks.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Blocks are oldfashioned toddler toys.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Toys are wants, not needs.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Needs are to be met.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Met the newest family member.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Member in good standing, right?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Right now rather then later.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Later on we will party!


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Party hardy, life is short!!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Short temper, long on regrets.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Regrets are mostly missed opportunities.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Opportunities for hard workers here.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Here comes the morning sun.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Sun makes the sand hot.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Hot time in da city.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

City slickers don't have cows.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Cows love leaning on fences.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Fences make good neigbours usually.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Usually, I love summer days.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Days of old are distorted.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Distorted body image is painful.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Painful, mothers' reflection, my mirror!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Mirror, mirror, on the wall.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Wall in that calf now!


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Now lets all play nice!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice setting for a wedding.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Wedding cake often causes frigidity.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Frigidity often caused by flaccidity.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Flaccidity not confused with flatulence.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Flatulence is my dogs' hobby.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Hobby Lobby, an amazing store!


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Store potatoes in the dark.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Dark evenings mean summers' end.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

End of the checkout line.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Line up and face forward.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Forward moving and forward thinking.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Thinking of a road trip.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Trip, stumble, fall - get up.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Up the ante, for fun.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Fun times at the lake.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Lake water can be contaminated.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Contaminated fuel fouled the engine.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Engine torque should increase exponentially.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Geez Vicker . . . 

Exponentially is a big word.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Word games are very challenging.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Challenging times are coming soon.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Soon I will retire permanently.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Permanently retired and loving it.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

It only takes one kiss.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Kiss the kids for me.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Me and my shadow, right?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Right turn ahead, use caution.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Caution exercised can save trouble.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Trouble comes in threes, usually.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Usually he has common sense.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Sense is not so common.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Common are many; Outstanding, few.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Few people know themselves well.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Well water still needs testing.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Testing the water, still cold.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Cold weather is coming soon.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Soon, better days are coming!


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Coming to theatres near you!


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

You are the right one.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

One of these days Ethel!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Ethel kept valves from tapping.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Tapping on the brakes helps.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

"Helps" is a Spiritual Gift!


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Gift giving rewards the soul.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Soul searching sooths the heart.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Heart surgery is very tricky.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Tricky Dicky was once President.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

President of the hockey club.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Club Gitmo is still open.


----------



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

open this jar- I can't


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Can't see forest for trees.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Trees breathe life into us.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Us Homesteaders have life easy.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Easy does it - go slow.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Slow and steady wins race.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Race systematically categorizes human beings.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Beings from another planet appeared.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Appeared he was found guilty.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Guilty of indulging in pleasures.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Pleasures come from the heart.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Heart issues are really scary.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Scary costumes seen on Halloween.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Halloween is a scary night.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Night caps are in style.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Style sheets are for publication.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Publication deadline is next weekend.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Weekend is coming, I'm ready.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Ready, willing and able sometimes.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Sometimes life's just plain hard.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Hard work never killed anyone.


----------

